# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Pijnlijke knieholte

## coby1949

Hallo, mijn naam is Coby en ik loop al een maandje of twee met een pijnlijke knieholte,wat zeer pijnlijk is bij het lopen,ik draag nu bewust geen schoenen met een hakje omdat ik meen dat het dan erger wordt.Ik draag over het algemeen altijd kleine hakken,ik sport niet meer ,en mijn vraag is gaat het met masage en fhysio weg,of moet ik wat anders gaan doen.Alvast bedankt, Coby.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Coby,

Ben je al met dit probleem naar de huisarts geweest? Een knieholte gaat niet zomaar pijn doen, er zal dus ongetwijfeld iets aan de hand zijn. Ik adviseer je dus ook om even een afspraak te maken met de huisarts, hij kan een beter oordeel geven over jouw probleem dan wij.

Succes!

----------

